#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-23
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
<kanouk> et Musashimaru et yhs 
<yhs> Bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> ello kanouk
<Musashimaru> salut
<Ankman> et yhs
<yhs> hello à tous :)
<kanouk> :)
<Musashimaru> hellooooo.
<Musashimaru> ca fait croire de se dire que demain on est encore en vacance?
<kanouk> on le prend et on sourit
<yhs> on le mérite bien...
<kanouk> moi oui les autres je sais pas ;-D
<yhs> lol je leur fais confiance...
<kanouk> :-D
<yhs> est-ce qu'un certificat pourrait servir à plusieurs choses ? Encryption IMAP et encryption XMPP par exemple...
<yhs> je parle de certificat ssl bine sûr
<yhs> je m'y connais pas trop... je me disais que ça peut être cher pour un particulier s'il doit acheter plusieurs certificats SSL...
<Musashimaru> yhs, oui
<Musashimaru> moi j'utilise le même pour le web, ssl, smtp, pop3
<yhs> ah cool...
<Musashimaru> mais tu devras utiliser le même nom de domaine, dépendant du type de certificat. genre www.tonsite.com
<yhs> c'est une bonne nouvelle :)
<yhs> ok... ça peut pas être le même IP ? Il faut que ça soit le même nom de domaine ?
<Musashimaru> ha non, pas pour ssl moi. Juste que mon serveur remote, je veux pas changer la clé ssl, pour pas me trouver loggé out si je me plante
<yhs> ok
<Musashimaru> yhs, c'est basé sur le nom de domaine
<yhs> d'acc.
<Musashimaru> l'adresse serveur quoi
<yhs> bien sur mon hébergement vhost j'ai plusieurs noms de domaine sur le même IP
<yhs> Mais le nom de domaine ça me va... mon serveur XMPP et mon serveur mail ont le même domaine..
<yhs> Musashimaru, merci pour la réponse.
<Musashimaru> de rien
<Calix> scandales sexuels chez les manchots: http://blog.slate.fr/globule-et-telescope/2011/05/18/scandales-sexuels-chez-les-manchots/
<Ankman> oO
<Calix> c'est drôle
<Musashimaru> pas pire.... :)
<Calix> oui :)
<Yetrohot> hello!
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: remember the MOTD problem you were having, what was the fix?
<Yetrohot> salut IdleOne 
<IdleOne> Salut kanouk :)
<Yetrohot> lol
<IdleOne> chu vite moi :P
<IdleOne> Comment vas to Lundi?
<IdleOne> ton
<Yetrohot> je vois ça :D
<Yetrohot> mon lundi va bien et le tien ton lundi?
<IdleOne> pas pire, commence une nouvelle job demain
<Musashimaru> help
<Musashimaru> j'ai une question pour vous.
<Yetrohot> salut Musashimaru 
<Yetrohot> et yhs 
<Musashimaru> J'ai besoin d'enregistrer un nom de domaine en .ca
<Musashimaru> vous me conseillez quel registrar?
<Musashimaru> Salut Yetrohot 
<Yetrohot> :)
<Musashimaru> j'ai gandi pour tous mes noms, mais ca fait pas les .ca
<yhs> Salut Musashimaru... ça dépend, tu veux quelque chose de pas trop cher ou tu regardes d'autre critères...
<Musashimaru> ben pas cher, avec possibilité de mail forwarding
<IdleOne> http://www.cira.ca/registrars/registrar-list
<yhs> moi je suis avec goDaddy... plus par habitute qu'autre chose... y'a longtemps j'ai commencé avec eux... et j'aime bien avoir mes domaines sous une même admin.
<yhs> mais goDaddy c'est sûrement pas la meilleure solution
<Musashimaru> IdleOne, y'an a plein, je veux des conseils pour un rapport qualité prix
<yhs> Si c'était à refaire je choisirais une entreprise de ma région.
<Musashimaru> godaddy me refroidit un peu, je sias pas... feeling pas terrible
<Musashimaru> IdleOne, toi tu utilise qui?
<IdleOne> personne
<IdleOne> j'en ai pas de domaine
<yhs> Musashimaru, je comprends... mais je connaissais pas ça à l'époque.
<Musashimaru> moi non plus je connais pas, d'où ma question
<yhs> Musashimaru, je connais ce type... il est sympa et offre un bon service : http://www.astralinternet.com/fr/domaine.html
<Musashimaru> ca fesse fort comme prix
<yhs> Musashimaru, le type en question s'appelle Martin Blanchette : http://www.linkedin.com/in/astralinternet
<yhs> Oui c'est pour ça que je voulais savoir si le $$ était ton principal critère...
<Musashimaru> ca l'est pas en fait
<Musashimaru> je veux juste ne pas me faire fourrer
<yhs> Musashimaru, :P
<yhs> normal
<yhs> Musashimaru, tu vas t'auto-héberger ?
<Musashimaru> actuellement, c'Est plus pour une boite aux lettres
<yhs> ah ok...
<yhs> tu vas le fowarder vers un autre compte...
<Musashimaru> possible... ou voir si google peut permettre de pas frowarder...
<Musashimaru> le problème des jeunes compagnies c'est que ca meurt... j'ai deja eu un  nom de domaine controlé pas une compagnie morte...
<yhs> oui ça se fait très bien je crois... même que tu pourras répondre avec ton adresse «personnalisée»
<Musashimaru> j'ai eu de sproblÈmes avec les site d'hébergement (courriel perdus). Je préfère possiblement google, même si c'est big brother
<yhs> Les compagnies comme Astral qui fournissent des noms de domaine à un prix élevé c'est souvent parce qu'ils veulent pas trop mettent de l'emphase sur ce business..
<yhs> et préfère vendre de l'hébergement plutôt...
<Musashimaru> sca a l'Air que google apps fai la job. Mail, blog, site, etc...
<yhs> Musashimaru, je comprends... c'est normal de vouloir être en confiance avec nos données.
<Musashimaru> yhs, bha, c'est plus que c'est gratuit, complet et secure (ssl, ssh)
<yhs> Musashimaru, j'ai posé ta question sur le canal de #koumbit | http://www.koumbit.org/
<yhs> Mais il semble pas avoir grand monde en ce moment... congé oblige
<Musashimaru> merci
<d2_racing> bonjour
<Musashimaru> re bonjour
<yhs> re-bonjour...
<Musashimaru> alors, tu as eu du neuf pour les registrar?
<yhs> Musashimaru: millette sur #facil me dit que http://baremetal.ca/ est un choix populaire pour les .CA ... et c'est pas trop cher ... 12.95$
<Musashimaru> le mec héberge chez bell....
<yhs> hein?
<Musashimaru> oui, c'est sur sa page web, ses serveurs sont chez bell
<yhs> Son FAI c'est BELL... pas ses serveurs. Ça me surprendrait...
<Musashimaru> "A Bell Canada network issue wiped out connectivity to the Bell colocation facility we use"
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-24
<Musashimaru> webnames.ca: 90$ le nome de domaine.... mias biensur.... :)
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-25
<Mobidoy> delete the motd.tail file IdleOne
<kanouk> est-ce qu'un logiciel installé sur notre ordinateur peut faire démarrer notre ordi?  je ne mets jamais mon ordi en veille je l'éteinds toujours
<kanouk> et je n'ai aucune tâche de programmée en arrière-plan
<yhs> Bonsoir ubunteros du québec...
<kanouk> bonsoir yhs 
<yhs> hello kanouk
<kanouk> hi
<yhs> vous arrivez à faire défiler les messages avec les flèches de votre clavier dans gwibber ?
<yhs> bonne nuit à tous
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-26
<cyphermox> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> allo cyphermox :)
<kanouk> vous êtes en réunion ce soir?
<kanouk> et salut les autres :)
<cyphermox> non, pas ce soir
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> un peu fatigué honnêtement, ca fait depuis que je suis revenu de voyage que j'ai pas vraiment dormi dans mon lit, vu le dégat d'eau et les réparations à faire
<kanouk> tu as été touché par les dégâts d'eau?
<kanouk> est-ce possible qu'un logiciel installé fasse démarrer l'ordi tout seul?
<kanouk> salut yhs 
<yhs> bonsoir kanouk... ça va ?
<kanouk> ça va oui et toi?
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<kanouk> bonjour!
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> salut Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> oui bien merci, suis en train d'acheter de la musique sur itunes
<kanouk> on a le choix
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> le choix est grand :)
 * Ankman a itune shop aussi
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-27
<yhs> Bon matin  les lèves-tôts :)
<yhs> bonne journée!
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: argh...je suis tanné que network manager arrête de répondre après quelques heures! :P
<cyphermox> meuh?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je fais juste me plaindre :P
<cyphermox> moi y'avais pas arrêté avant, à pars depuis que je viens de commencer à le porter à 0.9/gtk3
<mdeslaur> dans natty, ca m'arrive à chaque jour...je click les entrées après quelques heures et il n'y a plus rien qui se passe
<mdeslaur> c'est à cause de tous les memleaks
<cyphermox> et là, j'en ai marre de me battre avec, faut que j'arrive à comprendre le code de libappindicator et dbusmenu pour exposer le "AboutToShow", puis j'aurai plus à reconstruire le menu tout le temps, juste quand tu clique dessus.
<cyphermox> ca devrait allèger pas mal
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> moi ca m'arrive pas
<mdeslaur> ie: LP: #780602
<mdeslaur> il est en feu le gars qui a trouvé 12 memleaks dans toutes les affaires :)
<cyphermox> ouais :)
<cyphermox> et fort heureusement, c'était pas tout dans mon code ;D
<cyphermox> faut que je commence à passer à travers tout ca bientot... mais avant je veux avoir nm-applet qui marche à peu près aussi bien dans oneiric que dans natty, et j'y suis pas tout à fait encore
<mdeslaur> hehe, non, les indicators leakent de la mémoire comme des malades
<cyphermox> pas juste le mien :)
<mdeslaur> j'ai eu de la misère avec virt-manager...quand je redessinait les menus, ca se mettait à prendre 1 gig de ram au bout de 5 minutes
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> dbusmenu surtout est plein de trous
<mdeslaur> nonon, pas ton code
<mdeslaur> ouais
<cyphermox> comme disais Marc tout à l'heure, c'est du jeune code... il porte encore des couches
<cyphermox> (il leak)
<mdeslaur> heh
<mdeslaur> Marc?
<cyphermox> Tardif
<mdeslaur> hehe, j'aurais du reconnaitre son humour :)
<cyphermox> ouais ;)
<cyphermox> bon, là avec un peu de chance ca crash plus quand je connecte au déconnecte un réseau, ca serait bien :D
<cyphermox> wooohoo, ca crash plus
<cyphermox> ca leak encore :D
<MagicFab> http://www.reponses.net/blog/2011/05/27/581-un-sondage-sur-votre-utilisation-de-ubuntu
<IdleOne> MagicFab: pour traduire le sondage bzr branch lp:~maco.m/+junk/survey I keep getting an error so I am unable to get the required files.
<IdleOne> if you or anybody else here wants to translate it that would be awesome.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I have no idea/time how to do that - sorry
<MagicFab> your best bet would be #ubuntu-locoteams
<MagicFab> IdleOne, ironically I just forwarded it to the list :)
<IdleOne> I think the -fr team has posted it to thier Planet not sure if they translated it though
<IdleOne> their*
<MagicFab> no, they haven't
<MagicFab> but they saved me 30 seconds of explaing it. Still, I took some time to gather the links etc.
<IdleOne> cool.
<IdleOne> How would I say "Mouse dwelling" in French?
<IdleOne> MagicFab: I am translating that survey 
<IdleOne> moustafa: How would I say "Mouse dwelling" in French?
<Lrrr> I have no idea what that is...
<moustafa> IdleOne: Uhh...
<IdleOne> Mouse dwelling is when you leave the mouse on top of a icon/file to execute clicking
<IdleOne> I think
<IdleOne> yup that's it
<IdleOne> it is in the accessibility options for use of a mouse
<IdleOne> but I don't know how to translate it to French
<moustafa> I'm starting a french session.  Gimme a sec...
<IdleOne> thank you
<moustafa> Clic par maintien
<moustafa> That's the official translation
<IdleOne> thank you very much
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, tu peux m'en dire plus sur la mise à jour de dbus-glib d'hier?
<mdeslaur> euh, non...demande à jdstrand
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: dans #ubuntu-hardened
<cyphermox> bah, on a figuré
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose qui a cassé ou t'es juste curieux?
<cyphermox> non c'est juste de la curiosité
<cyphermox> les gars ont vu une mise à jour sur hardy mais hardy desktop est EOL, serveur non
<mdeslaur> dbus peut etre utilisé sur des serveurs aussi
<cyphermox> ouais
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> je lis de la documentation sur unity
 * Ankman de-installee unity :-)
<kanouk> j'avais installé ya quelque temps sur mon vieil ordi portable et j'ai désinstallé pour réinstaller lucid lynx
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> et unity est disponible seulement en 32 bits
 * Ankman watches gnomeo & juliet
<kanouk> enfin j'ai pas vu qu'il l'était en 64 bits
<kanouk> ah oui gnomeo et juliet?
<Ankman> yep
<Ankman> tres funny
<kanouk> je le cherche en français
<Ankman> beaucoup de stars donnent les voices. emily blunt, michael caine, ozzy osborne, patrick stewart...
<kanouk> ok je vais bientôt le trouver
<kanouk> salut d2_racing 
<d2_racing> salut kanouk 
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> le sondage pour ubuntu c'est seulement pour la dernière version, unity?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-28
<d2_racing> de quoi tu parles ?
<kanouk> d'un sondage sur ubuntu
<d2_racing> je sais mais lequel ?
<kanouk> attends
<kanouk> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGRLSmxTQ05VYzh6NmdBN3BsakhpM3c6MQ
<cyphermox> yo!
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<Ankman> 'llo cyphermox
<cyphermox> salut!
<cyphermox> ca va ?
<kanouk> ça va oui merci cyphermox 
<Ankman> bien, toi?
<cyphermox> Ankman: ouais, pas mal productif aujourd'hui
<Ankman> ok
<qwebirc34030> Bonjour j'ai déj
<qwebirc34030> Bonjour j'ai déjà écris à ce sujet.  Avez-vous des problémes avec Acces D.  Il est anormalement lent depuis plusieurs semaines.  Si j'utilise un ordi window il est ok ???
<kanouk> bonjour
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> j'essaie ubuntu 11.04 sur mon vieux portable
<Musashimaru> et?
<Musashimaru> ca marche?
<kanouk> bien il s'est tout bien monté
<kanouk> présentement je suis en live
<kanouk> tu l'as toi Musashimaru ? la 11.04
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-29
<Musashimaru> unqiuement sur 3 ordis et ma Pandaboard
<kanouk> ça me tente vraiment de l'installer
<Musashimaru> cuisine, mythtv backend/frontend, pandaboard et ordi principal
<kanouk> j'ai lu la documentation et on propose de créer une partition "temp"
<Musashimaru> pour?
<kanouk> j'ai jamais créer de partition temp
<Musashimaru> moi je conseille un partition / et une /home minimum
<kanouk> je suis pas encore assez douée pour mettre mon /home à part, j'ai déjà essayé mais j'ai pas réussi
<Musashimaru> c'est simple, mais tu dois juste partitionner à la main
<kanouk> je partitionne toujours à la main
<Musashimaru> tu mets quelques Go pour / genre 20, et de la swap, et le reste en /home
<kanouk> mais à l'installation mon home se retrouve toujours sur la partition racine
<Musashimaru> kanouk, comment ca ton / home sur la racine?
<Musashimaru> tu es sur?
<kanouk> oui
<Musashimaru> et la partition pour /home elle est où?
<kanouk> je sais pas ce que je fais de pas correct à l'installation
<kanouk> celle que j'ai créée?
<kanouk> ça finit que mon home s'installe sur la racine
<Musashimaru> je ne connais pas ton niveau de linux, alors ne soit pas insulté.... Mais tu es sur que ta partition que tu as créé pour /home n'est pas monté dans /home?
<kanouk> oui certaine
<kanouk> et ma connaissance de linux est limitée dans ce domaine
<kanouk> je sais créer des partitions
<kanouk> et formater et tout
<kanouk> mais c'est toujours à l'install que j'en arrache un peu
<kanouk> pour séparer mon home de la racine
<Musashimaru> ben quand tu crées la partition, il te demande le point de montage. tu indiques juste /home
<kanouk> c'est ce que j'ai fait la première fois
<kanouk> pas marché
<Musashimaru> et le disque sera dans le rep /home, mais ce sera transparent, tu le verras pas
<Musashimaru> mais quand tu copieras un truc dnas /home, ce sera sur la partition
<kanouk> là je comprends pas
<Musashimaru> pour voir où sont montées tes partitions, tu peux utiliser la commande df
<kanouk> :(
<Musashimaru> tu sais ce qu'Est "monter un disque"?
<kanouk> oui
<Musashimaru> ben ta partition est montée dans /home
<kanouk> mais la fois où j'ai essayé l'install comme ça la partition home se montait pas
<Musashimaru> donc si tu vas dans le répertoire /home, tu seras en fait sur ta partition destinée à /home
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaa?
<kanouk> c'est le problème ma partition home ne se monte pas
<Musashimaru> tu avais bien indiqué de monter la partition dans /home dans l'interface de création de partitions?
<kanouk> oui
<Musashimaru> ben faut regarder ton fichier /etc/fstab, et éventuellement les log pour voir ce qui se passe. Doit y avoir une raison simple À cela
<kanouk> ça doit
<kanouk> c'est hot , je suis en train d'agencer mon clavier et on voit un clavier :)
<Musashimaru> ????
<kanouk> en live l'agencement du clavier
<Musashimaru> ha... possible... :)
<kanouk> et si j'installe je pourrai pas avoir unity j'ai pas les effets 3D
<Musashimaru> tu as quoi comme carte vidéo?
<Musashimaru> dans un sens, ce n'est pas une grande perte
<kanouk> ça me dérange pas mais unity est très intéressant aussi
<Musashimaru> pas pour moi.... :)
<kanouk> c'est un AMD Turion 64 bits 
<Musashimaru> je veux bien sur un petit portable, mais sur 3 écrans... no way
<kanouk> :)
<Musashimaru> ta carte vidéo? pas le CPU
<kanouk> ça me mêle moi carte vidéo et compagnie
<Musashimaru> pour savoir: lspci | grep VGA
<kanouk> ben là en live je peux faire ça?
<Musashimaru> ouvre un terminal et voila
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> commande introuvable ça me dit
<Musashimaru> serieux??? ben là, c'est poche...
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> pas ma faute
<Musashimaru> je sais, c'est poche pareil.
<kanouk> marche pas en live
<kanouk> je re
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> sur un cd ya le strict minimum de logiciels je crois, exact?
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> mais lspci c'est la base
<kanouk> à la mise à jour après l'installation il me semble qu'il y a + de logiciels que l'on peut installer si je me souviens bien?
<kanouk> je pourrais aussi mettre à niveau mais je sais pas si je ferais bien
<Musashimaru> une fois installé tu as des milliers de logiciels disponible. Recherche juste ce que tu veux dans l'interface d'installation de logiciel.
<kanouk> ok merci :)
<Musashimaru> kanouk, des fois les mises à niveau ca chie... Mais comme ca fait longtemps que 11.04 est sorti, les bugs ont du être corrigés
<kanouk> Musashimaru--> sais-tu si une mise à niveau se déroule bien?
<kanouk> lol
<Musashimaru> oui, sauf si ca se passe mal
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> mais généralement, si tu n'As pas joué à changé plein de fichiers de config à la main, ca se fait tout seul
<kanouk> je tiens à ravoir les logiciels que j'ai si j'installe 11.04
<Musashimaru> tu auras des versions à jour. Genre firefox 4 au lieu de 3.6.
<Musashimaru> Mais pour Openoffice, tu auras libreoffice À la place... ce qui est la même chose en fait
<kanouk> oui j'ai vu j'ai ouvert le gestionnaire de paquets
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> et une fois installé on peut désinstaller evolution ou bien s'il est lié à ubuntu-desktop ?
<kanouk> moi je préfère thunderbird
<Musashimaru> il est lié à ubuntu-desktop.... mais tu as juste a pas le regarder et pas le lancer, comme je fais....
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> sauf que les mises 
<kanouk> à jour vont continuer à se faire pour evolution
<kanouk> bah pas grave
<Musashimaru> oui, mais bon, mc'est pas tous les jours
<kanouk> lol je sais
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ironwind25> bon matin petit probleme ce matin j ai un clavier sailtek eclipse 3 et les chiffre sur le coter de mon claver fonctionne plus j ai beau changer les configuration du clavier rie se passe elle marche juste au demarrage lorsque j`ouvre une nouvelle session ensuite plus rien confusion total?Alors merci de votre temps a l`avance!
<Ironwind25> HOU HOU YA QUELQU`UN?
<kanouk> bonjour
<kanouk> natty est installé sur mon ordi
<Ankman> yay
<kanouk> :-D
<kanouk> le seul problème est la lecture de vidéos
<Musashimaru> problème?
<kanouk> j'ai installé libdvdcss2 mais ya des problèmes avec l'image à la lecture
<Musashimaru> tu lis avec quoi, rt quelle image?
<Musashimaru> pour la video... VLC...
<Ankman> quelle error?
<kanouk> j'ai essayé totem, vlc, xine et même chose pour les trois
<Musashimaru> c'Est l'image qui s'affiche en vert?
<kanouk> non l'image s'affiche quelques secondes et plus rien
<Musashimaru> hmmmmmm
<Musashimaru> lance VLC, et regarde dans les options pour changer le système d'Affichage. genre remplace overlay par opengl
<kanouk> ok j'essaie
<kanouk> j'ai pas cette option, la case overlay était cochée et j'ai décoché
<Musashimaru> VLC: menu->Outils->Préférences->Output->selectionne ce que tu veux
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai GLX activé
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> as-tu un driver video proprio? Y'en-at'il un disponible
<kanouk> je sais pas Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> lspci | grep VGA
<kanouk> bon j'ai mis glx
<kanouk> mais pour le moment je dois quitter je reviens + tard et merci
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> dans firefox 4 on a plus "organiser les marque-pages" ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-25
<hed> salut. j ai mon system qui se blog apres chaque mise en veille quelqu un peut il m aider?
<avoine> hed: qu'est-ce qui se passe au juste?
<hed> mon system se blog apres chaque mise en veille
<hed> tout est bloguer.
<avoine> hed: un écran noir?
<hed> nn, tout s affiche mais apres 5 minute tout est bloquer
<hed> j ai le meme probleme a chaque mise en veille
<avoine> hed d'accord
<avoine> hed: il doit y avoir un logiciel buggé qui utilise l'ensemble des ressources après la mise en veille.
<avoine> hed: est-ce que tu sais quelques versions d'ubuntu tu utilises?
<hed> kubuntu 12.8
<avoine> hed: 12.8 n'est pas sortie encore non&
<avoine> ?
<hed> oups 12.4
<hed> desoler
<avoine> ah ok ok
<avoine> je ne connais pas bien kubuntu
<avoine> hed: tu peux lancer unity au lieu de kde et voir sur tu as le même problème?
<avoine> sinon, je crois que d'autre que moi utilise kubuntu ici
<hed> ok je vai essayer
<hed> merci
<cyphermox> ca sonne comme un bogue du kernel
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> faudrait qu'il essaye de voir si y'a des trucs dans /var/log/syslog 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-26
<hed_> salut tout le monde j ai petit souci avec mon batterie quelqu un peu m aidee?
<hed_> ???
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-27
<Ankman> hi
<avoine> hello
<Ankman> i want to upgrade to the new ubuntu release. but the computer has no display and no keyboard etc. so i access it via ssh...
<Ankman> i used 'do-release-upgrade' before, but it always fails as it seem it wants to open an "x-dialog" at some point...
<Ankman> and 'do-release-upgrade' seems to have no options. anyway, if i edit the /etc/apt/sources.list, just put the new ubuntu name (version's name) there and run aptitude (update and upgrade). shouldn't that work?
<avoine> Ankman: yep that would work
<Ankman> ty :-)
<Ankman> avoine: well here i go. i'll blame it on you if it fails ;-)
<Ankman> nah, doing do-upgrade thing again
<Ankman> i exported DISPLAY to ""
<Ankman> logged in via ssh, getting
<Ankman> Continue running under SSH?
<Ankman> This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended
<Ankman> to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it
<Ankman> is harder to recover.
<Ankman> as it's supposed to be
<Ankman> wish me luck :-)
<Ankman> You have to download a total of 1235 M. This download will take about
<Ankman> 1 hour 20 minutes with your connection.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-18
<warrior> salut
<Ankman_> salut
<Ankman_> well that was short
<Ankman_> gnite
<YvesLevier> Ank
<YvesLevier> Ankman_: ^
<Ankman_> YvesLevier: salut
<YvesLevier> Heureux de te voir (...)  Ank.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-19
<qwebirc93085> Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment mettre mon navigateur chromium à jour. j'ai regardé sur le forum de ubuntu fr et sur openclassroom et je suis pas plus avancé. je suis débutant avec linux.
<qwebirc93085> s'il vous plais et merci.
<cyphermox> qwebirc93085: tu fais les mises à jour d'Ubuntu régulièrement?
<qwebirc93085> oui, mais ubuntu ne propose plus les mise à jour pour chromium
<cyphermox> c'est probablement qu'il n'y en a pas de disponibles
<cyphermox> à la fin de la sortie d'une version d'ubuntu on n'update plus des applications à moins de trouver des bogues à régler, ou des problèmes de sécurité
<cyphermox> (il n'y a pas de mises à jour pour des nouvelles fonctionalités)
<cyphermox> mis à part pour Firefox (j'en suis certain), et peut-être pour Chromium (je ne suis pas certain)
<cyphermox> quelle version de Chromium as-tu présentement?
<qwebirc93085> deux sec, je vérifie
<qwebirc93085> Version 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<cyphermox> en effet, tu as la dernière version disponible de Chromium sur 14.04: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1076
<qwebirc93085> ok merci, mais pourquoi sur le site de chromium dans le calendrier des sorties ils indiquent des nouvelle version:https://www.chromium.org/developers/calendar
<cyphermox> on ne les suit pas toujours, car ces nouvelles versions peuvent ne contenir que de nouvelles fonctionalités sans correctifs pour des bogues déjà présents
<cyphermox> je vois qu'il y a une mise-à-jour en cours pour 15.10 à 42
<cyphermox> mais on a identifié une régression à partir des tests, c'est à dire, quelque chose fonctionnait avant dans les tests automatiques et ne fonctionne plus avec cette nouvelle version
<cyphermox> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/versions#mises_a_jour
<qwebirc93085> ok, une derniere question: quand j'ai télécharger chromium via la logithèque, il y avait un message disant que ubuntu ne faisait pas les mise à jour?
<cyphermox> tu veux dire: Canonical ne propose pas de mise à jour pour Navigateur Web Chromium. Certaines mises à jour peuvent être fournies par la communauté Ubuntu.
<cyphermox> ^ ca veut simplement dire que la compagnie Canonical ne fait pas systématiquement les mises à jour de sécurité ou pour les correctifs
<qwebirc93085> d'Accord oui c'Est ce que je veux dire.
<cyphermox> or, quelqu'un d'autre peut le faire, n'importe quel développeur Ubuntu
<cyphermox> en ce cas-ci, c'est en fait un employé de Canonical qui s'occupe de Chromium dans son temps libre
<qwebirc93085> d'Accord merci, je voudrai bien contribuer un mais je suis pas trop douer 
<cyphermox> c est approchable, faut juste prendre le temps d apprendre :)
<cyphermox> hmm... on dirait que j ai perdu mes apostrophes
<cyphermox> j ai demande au developpeur, je vais te relayer la reponse des que je laurai
<cyphermox> il est en train de compiler la version 43
<cyphermox> ca veut quand meme dire que ca peut prendre un certain temps avant que ce soit correctement teste et donc disponible a tous
<qwebirc93085> ok, et quand ça va être prêt ça va apparaître dans les mises à jour de ubuntu?
<cyphermox> oui
<qwebirc93085> Dac.
<qwebirc93085> sinon, c'est quoi la base pour réussir un jour a pouvoir contribuer au développement de logiciel libre? parce que je suis un peu perdu là d'dan je sais même pas c'est quoi un code source par exemple.
<cyphermox> il n'y en a pas vraiment, tu peux contribuer de plusieurs facons
<cyphermox> on a des gens qui font du "marketing", ou organisent des activités pour tous, montrer Ubuntu ou pour aider à installer
<cyphermox> on a aussi des gens qui savent programmer et qui appliquent leurs connaissances pour régler des bogues (et là, ca dépend en quelle "langue")
<cyphermox> il y a des traducteurs, du monde pour écrire de la documentation, pour faire des logos, des images, pour faire du design d'interface (choisir ou vont les boutons, par exemple, pour que ce soit le plus simple et efficace possible)
<cyphermox> donc, c'est ouvert à tous, peu importe les connaissances ou les abiletés
<qwebirc93085> ubuntu c'est en quel langage?
<cyphermox> tu veux dire en Francais ou en Anglais?
<qwebirc93085> non en langage informatique
<cyphermox> ah, ca dépend, il y en a pour tous les goûts
<cyphermox> beaucoup de choses sont en C, mais aussi en Python, en Java, C++, etc.
<cyphermox> une préférence?
<qwebirc93085> mais d'apprendre le langage c serait une bonne base non?
<cyphermox> euh, si, puisque c'est ce qui semble être utilisé dans la majorité des applications, je dirais
<cyphermox> mais n'importe quel language de programmation est utile, ca se ressemble beaucoup une fois que tu comprends la logique
<cyphermox> c'est pour ca que des fois, c'est plus simple commencer avec le Python, c'est un peu moins contraignant
<cyphermox> puisque la logique se ressemble, après c'est juste une question de comprendre "la syntaxe", c'est à dire comment les choses s'écrivent dans ce language en particulier
<qwebirc93085> j'ai déja commencer à apprendre un peu le langage c mais je me suis décourager... je dois l'avoue:)
<qwebirc93085> merci, pour tes réponses, je les apprécie, à plus.
<cyphermox> de rien
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-20
<qwebirc79361> bonjour est ce que quelqu'un sais comment on fait pour restaurer une session avec chromium, je trouve pas l'option dans le menu du navigateur?
<Ankman> crashed session?
<qwebirc79361> oui j'ai cliquer sur restaurer et ça na rien donné.
<Ankman> http://lifehacker.com/how-can-i-restore-closed-tabs-after-accidentally-quitti-1452314285
<qwebirc79361> ~/.config/chromium/Default.. je trouve pas ce dossier dans quel dossier se trouve t-il? dans mon home y est pas là.
<Ankman> oh
<qwebirc79361> j'trouve pas de dossier .config sur mon ordi
<Ankman> ooooh?
<Ankman> essay
<Ankman> locate "Extension State"
<qwebirc79361> comment?
<qwebirc79361> dans le terminal?
<qwebirc79361> bash: locate.config/chromium/default: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> ls $HOME/.config/chromium
<qwebirc79361> ls $HOME/.config/chromium Certificate Revocation Lists  ev_hashes_whitelist.bin  Safe Browsing Bloom Prefix Set  Safe Browsing Download Whitelist   SingletonSocket Channels                      EVWhitelist              Safe Browsing Cookies           Safe Browsing Extension Blacklist  Webstore Downloads Crash Reports                 First Run                Safe Browsing Cookies-journal   Safe Browsing IP Blacklist Default   
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> mais pas "Default"?
<qwebirc79361> si y a Default
<qwebirc79361> si il y a ''Default''
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> et http://lifehacker.com/how-can-i-restore-closed-tabs-after-accidentally-quitti-1452314285 explique quand restore apres quitte
<Ankman> fichiers en $HOME/.config/chromium/Default
<qwebirc79361> bash: /home/sevy/.config/chromium/Default : est un dossier
<qwebirc79361> le problème c'est que quand je vais dans home/sevy/... je trouve pas'' .config/chromium/Default''
<Ankman> c'est /home/sevy/.config/chromium/Default
<qwebirc79361> je sais.
<Ankman> c'est la meme que $HOME/.config/chromium/Default ou ~/.config/chromium/Default
<Ankman> umm...
<qwebirc79361> mais après dans sevy je trouve pas .config/chromium/Default
<Ankman> ls -a .config/chromium/Default
<Ankman> fichiers ou dossiers avev "." sont cachent
<qwebirc79361> je le trouve comment?
<Ankman> ls -a montre ils
<Ankman> man ls
<Ankman>        -a, --all
<Ankman>               do not ignore entries starting with .
<qwebirc79361> ls -a .config/chromium/Default  cette commande me donne un menu que je comprend pas...
<qwebirc79361> dans le menu il y a en bleu session restore
<qwebirc79361> oups dsl lol il y a en bleu session storage
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> dossier sont bleues
<Ankman> fichiers "default" (gris?). et peu sont jaunes
<Ankman> ou rouge
<Ankman> ls /dev
<qwebirc79361> jtrouve toujours pas .config/chromium/Default ls /dev me donne le contenue de mon dev
<qwebirc79361> ?
<qwebirc79361> sevy@sevy-HP-Compaq-6730b-SH740UC-ABC:~$ ls /dev agpgart          ecryptfs  loop3               port   ram4    sda5      tty10  tty24  tty38  tty51  tty8       ttyS2   ttyS5    vcs7 autofs           fb0       loop4               ppp    ram5    sda6      tty11  tty25  tty39  tty52  tty9       ttyS20  ttyS6    vcsa block            fd        loop5               psaux  ram6    sg0       tty12  tty26  tty4   tty53  ttyprintk  tty
<Ankman> que dit "pwd"
<Ankman> ?
<qwebirc79361> est ce que tu reçois ceci (est ce que tu reçois ceci)
<qwebirc79361> ok
<qwebirc79361> pwd me dit:
<qwebirc79361> home sevy
<qwebirc79361> je crois que le irc bogue... je reviens
<qwebirc10218> Ankman pwd me dit:/home/sevy
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> il doit montre .config/chromium/Default
<qwebirc10218> daccord
<qwebirc10218> comment je dois faire pour me déplacer là
<Ankman> pas comprend la page lifehacker? c'est tres complex, oui
<Ankman> il faut backup le fichiers parce-que quand demarrer chromium tout est perdu autre fois
<qwebirc10218> Session Files  What can I do at this point? Is there a file or something I need to copy or rename?  Yes, they are the following four files in your User Data Directory:      Current Session     Current Tabs     Last Session     Last Tabs  Copy these four files somewhere so that you can work without losing anything. That way, you can always copy them back if something goes wrong.
<qwebirc10218> j'en suis là
<qwebirc10218> et je trouve pas dans mon user data directory: ''.config/chromium/Default''
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> sorry, i'm lost here. files have to be there if you ran chrome before
<qwebirc10218> ok thanks for your help
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> umm in any case to not lose your "tabs content" backup all of .config/chromium . just in case so you have a copy if everthing else fails
<Ankman> because the first time you start chrome again it will "forget" all of the tab content from the previous session
<qwebirc10218> i will begin to try to found that .config and after i will do it.. thanks.
<qwebirc10218> now i will just go in my history and found those page back
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-21
<qwebirc20680> bonjour, j'ai installé pepperflash pour chromium. j'ai ensuite fait la commande:sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install et pour finir j'ai été vérifié dans la barre d'Adresse de chromium: chrome://plugins/ pour voir si pepper flash était installer et la seul chose que je vois c'est: Adobe Flash Player - Version : 17.0.0.188 Shockwave Flash 17.0 r0. Est ce normal?
<qwebirc20680> merci.
<qwebirc20680> la commande sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status me donne: Flash Player version installed on this system  : 17.0.0.188 je croyais que Peper flash c'était différent de adobe flash player?
<Ankman> pepperflash install chrome (pas chromium), extract flash de chrome -> on peut utilise flash pour chromium
<qwebirc20680> ok, merci.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-23
<denis> salut
<denis> j'ai de la misere avec mon clavier
<denis> qui peut m'aider a le configurer ?
#ubuntu-qc 2016-05-23
<Sebastien> alo twé
<bietzsche> grosse gang :D
<Sebastien> bof
<Sebastien> /ns register
<Sebastien> ici c pas des username, mais des nicknames
<Sebastien> nickserv chanserv 
<Sebastien> bin bin simple
<bietzsche> unknown command
<Sebastien> ah 
<Sebastien> /msg nickserv help register
<bietzsche> gneuh faut enregistre un email pis tout
<Sebastien> un nickname 
<Sebastien> https://www.zerobin.net/?90c1f65a68456704#vr4b0JsDb1si9TgtLDgnrYaGa4Irm61oTaMq/PItJZc=
<Sebastien> tirn ma config de weechat
<Sebastien> tien * 
<Sebastien> tu lessayera si tu veut :p 
<Sebastien> vas y un parragraphe a la fois 
<bietzsche> ton link work pas
<bietzsche> anyway on sen reparle
<bietzsche> je vais me promener un peu
<bietzsche> ma essayer de trouver des étoiles :D
<Sebastien> hmm :p
<Sebastien> moi avec jveut faire une ride de velo 
<bietzsche> moi stune ride dauto :P
<bietzsche>  je vais aller me fumer une puff loin des lumieres de la ville lol
<Sebastien> jvien daller faire sa a velo dans le vieu hull 
<Sebastien> La jva me peter kek ptite game de league of legends
<Sebastien> salut Jcq
<bietzsche> Blahhh!!!
<Sebastien> shh
<Sebastien> tu vas reveiller les ptit papoutes
<bietzsche> loll
<bietzsche> hein bin un /amsg ca shout sur tous les serveur :D
<bietzsche> je viens d'apprendre quelque chose
<Sebastien> ouais 
<Sebastien> lol
<Sebastien> pas dans mirc 
<Sebastien> jdoit faite /scon -a amsg <text> 
<Sebastien> faire * 
<bietzsche> journée geek et ménage aujourd'hui
<bietzsche> pis ca commence mal lol
<bietzsche> ah je suis conne! 
#ubuntu-qc 2016-05-24
<bietzsche> Blahhh!!!
<Ankman> bluh
<bietzsche> huh! une réponse!
 * bietzsche est toute déstabilisée
<Ankman> meh
<bietzsche> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2016-05-25
<cyphermox> bietzsche: il y a toujours qqn ici, mais on est au travail ou autre
<cyphermox> du moins, pour ma part, toujours dispo sur IRC mais au travail, alors je ne répond que si qqn me parle directement, ou si par hasard je vois passer un message
<cyphermox> parler directement, c'est si met mon nick dans le message, ca pop tout seul dans mon client IRC en orange flash ;)
<bietzsche> d'accord cyphermox j'en prend note :) je suis encore toute noob dans le coin
<bietzsche> mais pas assez noob pour pas comprendre le principe de highlights :P
<cyphermox> bietzsche: ok, cool
#ubuntu-qc 2016-05-26
<cyphermox> bietzsche: noob comme nouvelle utilisatrice d'Ubuntu ou noob comme simplement noob IRC?
<Sebastien> je lai inviter sur freenode vla kek jours, mais elle connais bien irc 
<bietzsche> cyphermox: noob ubuntu, quoi que ca fait presque un an maintenant et je tiens le coup :P
<bietzsche> mais encore noob lol
<cyphermox> cool
#ubuntu-qc 2017-05-24
<braka47> ioio
<braka47> non mais je suis laaaa
<sydfx> moi avec
<braka47> party !^
#ubuntu-qc 2017-05-25
<braka47> good morning vietnam!
<cyphermox> good morning?
<braka47> just wanted to be kind hehe
<cyphermox> sure
#ubuntu-qc 2019-05-20
<Sebastien> neops please fix your connection or get a znc. 
<Sebastien> it's not true that the most of the logfiles in here will be quit/join lol 
<neops> ?
<neops> ok seb
<Ankman> might be a router prblem
#ubuntu-qc 2019-05-25
<Ankman> indded
#ubuntu-qc 2020-05-18
<Ankman> seems my last post didn't go out, so again: what would you do if you became homeless in Montreal. Or how to prevent it?
